# Avro Shackleton shorts



## Royzee617 (May 8, 2005)

A couple of superb clips of the venerable Avro from TV.... Nice shot of engine start-up of what I think is the last UK runner tho not airworthy... interspersed with vintage footage an interesting overhead one too.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Superb aircraft.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Love the Shak! They Kill Subs!  I hate subs ya know 

Great Clips!


----------

